# Media Player



## Spetzie (7. April 2020)

Hallo
Mal ne Frage, kann mir jemand einen Media Player empfehlen, von dem aus ich von dem NAS aus meine Filme am TV schaue und auf der Heimkino Anlage wiedergeben kann und aber auch Dolby Atmos usw mit wieder gibt


----------



## P2063 (8. April 2020)

Das sind jetzt ganz schön viele Anforderungen in einem Satz. Welche Hardware hast du denn überhaupt genau? Viele TV Geräte haben ja z.B. schon einen Mediaplayer integriert der DLNA bzw UPnP unterstützt. Wie ist der TV an den AV Receiver angeschlossen, kann der AVR überhaupt Atmos bzw hast du die entsprechende Anzahl und Typen Lautsprecher angeschlossen? Soll der Mediaplayer an den TV oder AVR angeschlossen werden? Soll er außer DLNA noch was können? Welches NAS benutzt du, unterstützt das DLNA oder gibst du das dann über einen Mediaserver bzw Windows Medienfreigabe am PC frei?


----------



## Spetzie (8. April 2020)

Also der TV ist ein LG und ist über den Arc mit dem Onkyo TX Nr 696 verbunden, ein NAS von Synology, die 718+,ist im Netzwerk eingebunden, von dort werden Filme, Musik usw über den Player vom TV wiedergegeben, der TV kann leider kein Atmos usw über den Rückkanal ausgeben


----------



## DooNeo (9. April 2020)

Hast du evtl. ne Xbox One oder ne PS4 noch zusätzlich rumstehen, die können das glaub per VLC-Player auch was vom NAS abspielen.


----------



## Spetzie (13. April 2020)

ne, sowas besitze ich leider nicht


----------



## DooNeo (14. April 2020)

Wenn ein AV Receiver noch dazwischen hängt kannst sogar einfach nur für´s abspielen vom NAS ein "raspberry pi" nehmen.

Ansonst mal bei Geizhals unter --> Multimedia-Player Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland schauen und mit´m Filter die ganze Sache eingrenzen.


----------



## Xsicht (9. Juni 2020)

himedia q10 pro , habe sie selbst im Heimkino.


----------



## MrTopperH (24. Juni 2020)

Wenn du auch Filme in 4k abspielen möchtest und auch mit HDR(+/10) oder Dolby Vision sowie den Ton von Dolby Atmos, DTS:X und/oder Auro 3D übertragen möchtest, dann bleibt so oder so nur ein einziges Gerät zur Auswahl:
Nvidia Shield Pro.

Ansonsten wäre noch ein Oppo-Mediaplayer gut, aber die sind preislich jenaseits von Gut und Böse.
Den Himedia Q10 Pro kann ich nicht empfehlen. Gegen eine Nvidia Shield kommt er nicht an.
Siehe z.B. hier: 4K Streaming Player im Vergleich (Apple TV 4K, Fire TV, Nvidia Shield...) - 4K Filme


----------



## Xsicht (9. August 2020)

Nvidia Shield oder die Den Himedia Q10 Pro , den hab ich selbst im Heimkino .


----------

